# best tv/broadband package in Dublin 8



## yashik (12 Dec 2010)

Hi!

UPC doesn't cover the area I'm moving to in Dublin 8.

Thought their package sounded awesome though - with 30mb uncapped broadband and a good selection of tv channels.

Any suggestions on what other companies have better tv/broadband bundles (I don't yet live in Ireland), that may cover Dublin 8.

Thank You.


----------



## ripsaw (14 Dec 2010)

yashik - there are 2 Providers that bundle TV and Broadband outside of UPC. They are Magnet.ie and Homevision.ie . Both are limited to different areas, best to check their sites for availability and pricing.


----------



## yashik (15 Dec 2010)

Thank You Ripsaw, really appreciate it!  Hope you have an awesome Xmas!


----------

